# Field and Stream Miamisburg Ohio



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Wife and I take a ride to Field & Stream Miamisburg Ohio this evening.....The store wasn't as big as I had thought it would be but still very impressive ... I only played in the Fly Fishing section this trip but really have little need to look at much else ....I was surprised that they didn't have a better rod selection but what they had was complete ....Sage, Redington, St.Croix and they had there brand of fly rod as well. They did have the best fly tying selection I've seen in any outdoor store ....blew Cabela's Columbus away by quite a bit...It took me right at 30mins once I left Springfield to get there ...so I'm good with that ....I believe I've found a great source for fly tying supply's for sure.......Best part of the trip is I walked out with a new St. Croix , Imperial fly rod 9ft 6wt 4 piece for get this $ 149.00 + tax this rod is $200.00 -$240.00 every place else ...must have been on sale ....This will be a welcome addition to my arsenal of rods and will be a Trout and Smalljaw streamer rod to replace as aging Cortland CL and since I already have the same rod in a 5wt that I nymph fish with ....I already know what to expect from the rod ..... If you live with 45 minutes of this place you might want to consider checking it out for there fly tying supply's alone ....either they've done their home work...or they have some knowledgeable people staffing that department ...... I still like Columbus Cabela's but this is closer and easyier to get to and has a very good tying section ......well pleased with the store .....they have a new return customer for sure.....Hey santa send MONEY$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

If you have gone to cabela's in columbus why not visit mad river outfitters, a locally owned fly shop in columbus with way better selection, prices, and info than any of the chain stores?


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

iajetpilot said:


> If you have gone to cabela's in columbus why not visit mad river outfitters, a locally owned fly shop in columbus with way better selection, prices, and info than any of the chain stores?



Been to MRO many times , My main fly-fishing supply store is Fishermans Quarters in Dayton , Been working with them for many, many yrs ... I can be at Fishers Quarters and F&S in like 40mins from the house .... I dont get up to columbus very much ..... MRO is a great store and I will continue to use them as well....I just like having a few places to get stuff from .


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

Agreed...MRO is my go to store as I live just north of Columbus but I have been to Cabela's and the new Field and Stream several times. I was surprised when I discovered that MRO beats both of the others on price.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Flymaker, I have not been to the Miamisburg store, but I have been to the one in Florence KY on several occasions. From the outside, that store looks much larger than it actually is, just as you said the Miamisburg store appeared. Typically I purchase fly fishing gear and tying supplies from Bass Pro, they have a nice department with a decent selection. I have to agree that F&S has a better selection and pricing than Bass Pro, only downfall is that they are further away but it is nice to have some options.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm about 15min from field and stream, have been experimenting beginning to tie. A few flies. Bob, runs the fly department is an expert and awful knowledgeable like to help and a real solid guy. I've been messing around with some classic wooly buggers under his recommendations, It's becoming an addiction really quick,lol. 

Flymaker maybe I'll check out that rod in the near future for a streamer rod as well. You pros keep up the good reads!..us beginners learn a lot just by reading!

Thanks a bunch.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

If you like tying check out this guys youtube videos. I learned to tie just from these excellent videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIdIkp_uBiYEw-Pb4-BDBjw


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Brad45005 said:


> . Bob, runs the fly department is an expert and awful knowledgeable like to help and a real solid guy.


You must be talking about Bob Haflich, He used to teach classes at Orvis. A swell guy too.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Back to F&S again tonight......this time it was just some tying supply's....I have like 3 normal streamer patterns I use on the Mad for normal flow conditions....Grey/White Clouser , Olive/White Clouser , Chinchilla/White Zuddler , Olive/White Zuddler and a barred brown wool head sculpin with Pheasant tail church window feathers for fins .....all on size 4 4x streamer hooks .....found all I needed there to ty these with the exception of the church window feathers ...and I got more stuff for white and yellow Kelley Galloup sex dungeon's as well......This time after getting the needed supply's I looked around more closely at many items .....I still feel they have a good fly department but some of there prices are kinda high ..but not terrible ....if I had to drive father or pay shipping it would be almost the same.....and I can hit Fishermans Quarters on the way home with no trouble.....for some grey spinning hair ....pretty good system...if 1 doesn't have it the other may......Now how do I get mama to sign off on the $1200.00 kayak I am lusting for.......best bet put it out of my mind....damn it.


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

Which Kayak are you thinking about? I'm thinking NuCanoe at some point.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Lol, Flymaker I have a buddy who I fish with quite often w/ Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail, I know he has a few models left from last year he's trying to get rid of. Maybe save a few dollars. He deals with Jackson's which Is top notch imo...I do have the Jackson kilroy that you may take for a test paddle if u wish. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

iajetpilot said:


> If you like tying check out this guys youtube videos. I learned to tie just from these excellent videos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIdIkp_uBiYEw-Pb4-BDBjw


Good videos, quick and efficient in their demonstration.

This store is a few hours away from me so too far though I am close to fin fur feather but they have little to offer.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Brad45005 said:


> Lol, Flymaker I have a buddy who I fish with quite often w/ Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail, I know he has a few models left from last year he's trying to get rid of. Maybe save a few dollars. He deals with Jackson's which Is top notch imo...I do have the Jackson kilroy that you may take for a test paddle if u wish.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I don't remember the yak the was 1200.00 ...but it was sweet.....At the moment I have a perception 12ft sport angler ......pretty descent boat but the next series after mine is better for just under 600.00 ..... I wouldn't pay more than 600.00 for a yak....as they are a ware out item .....there all made of the same stuff and stream bottoms will take there toll in time.....your boat is most likely better than mine ....but mine works and I'm happy with it but wish it had the holes in the bottom to let water out....mine doesn't so after a few stops to fish I need to dump the water that ran off my waders out.......in time my boat will ware out and Im sure I'll take what Ive learned from this yak into consideration when I purchase again.....F&S has the next series of my boat which more to my likeing......but mine is still in great shape and no need to replace yet.....


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

iajetpilot said:


> Which Kayak are you thinking about? I'm thinking NuCanoe at some point.





I like the new canoe but IMHO the yak is better......I don't worry about having room for 2 anglers ..if they want to float they need to have there own boat.......I had a canoe yrs. back .....a 18ft smoker craft it was sweet....but to big to handle by myself on the water in a river ....so I always had to have someone with me......with a kayak I can have the wife drop me off and leave my truck at the take out point......or if I fish a small mouth stream they run slow enough I can paddle up river with little trouble....a kayak is really the best option...if you want maximum use for your money..most guys that are serious river angler have a yak already ...so if you choose to float he has his own boat...if you chose to go it alone your still good.......just my HO...I also have a pontoon.....good on the mad when I float with a buddy that has one .....and there great for smaller lakes and farm ponds......but honestly the Yak is king .....Ive owned all 3 at one point. Ive seen a guy on the Stillwater river in a new canoe by himself ...he just sat in the center position.....if you don't have a fishing partner or don't want one every time you go out ..look at a 12 or 14 ft fishing kayak ....kayaks are fast and light ....kinda a bitch to get in and out of but just make sure no one is watching and your good.....many times Ive paddled up stream on the still water river ..wouldnt try it in a canoe by myself but the yak is effort less....


----------

